# Is a Vasectomy Worth It?



## SpringGSD (Mar 24, 2021)

I have a young male shepherd (intact). Ideally I would like to leave him intact as I do not see neutering as a necessary procedure, though I’ve read about benefits (elimination of certain cancers) as long as you wait until the dog is fully grown. I want him to retain his hormones as well as grow to his potential. However, I am a bit of a control freak and have become pretty paranoid of my dog getting out and siring an “oops” litter. If I was with him 24/7 this would not be a problem, but I travel for school and work and live with others. I really don’t trust anyone else with him, and do not want to contribute to dog overpopulation and BYB dogs. This is basically what encourages me to sterilize him. 

I’ve been reading some older threads on this board about vasectomies, so I thought I’d see if anyone has more recent experience with the procedure or have had it done with their dogs. Does it work every time and is it worth it? What does it entail?


----------



## EllZuni (May 31, 2019)

I suppose I misread the message, in dealing with specifically vasectomies. I do know that sterilizing males too early can be harmful to their health though.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

OP, how about boarding him? I would not trust anyone else to take care of my dog in my home if I am gone. But that is my own opinion. I have an intact male and he is not a breeding machine, nor does he wander. He is just a good dog.


----------



## Argos3872 (Sep 1, 2020)

wolfy dog said:


> OP, how about boarding him? I would not trust anyone else to take care of my dog in my home if I am gone. But that is my own opinion. I have an intact male and he is not a breeding machine, nor does he wander. He is just a good dog.


Argos is 7.5 months old and I don't plan to neuter him. But I have thought about a vasectomy to make it easier to find a place to board him. He is still too young to board but I am trying to understand my options. Do others with intact dogs have problems finding good options for boarding?


----------



## dickwol (Mar 29, 2021)

I think that the OP is looking for information and advice from anyone who might have had their male undergo a vasectomy which is nothing like neutering. Personally I do not know anyone who's dog has had a vasectomy and believe that only recently have some vet schools begun training their vet students on performing them. I too would be interested in hearing anyone's experience here regarding a veterinary vasectomy.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Argos3872 said:


> Argos is 7.5 months old and I don't plan to neuter him. But I have thought about a vasectomy to make it easier to find a place to board him. He is still too young to board but I am trying to understand my options. Do others with intact dogs have problems finding good options for boarding?


As far as I know the day cares consider them intact. Best to research the individual businesses.


----------



## SpringGSD (Mar 24, 2021)

dickwol said:


> I think that the OP is looking for information and advice from anyone who might have had their male undergo a vasectomy which is nothing like neutering. Personally I do not know anyone who's dog has had a vasectomy and believe that only recently have some vet schools begun training their vet students on performing them. I too would be interested in hearing anyone's experience here regarding a veterinary vasectomy.


Yes, I’m not concerned since I doubt I’ll ever have to board him as family and friends can watch him. And since I’m paranoid even when he’s with experienced shepherd owners within my social group, I don’t think I could ever trust strangers to watch him 😩. I was looking for anyone who’s known or owned a dog that’s had a vasectomy, and what their experience was. Or if anyone has any useful related info. I am still considering doing a full neuter when he’s 2-3, but would like to hear more about vasectomies so he can keep those hormones!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I had a GSD with a retained testicle that was removed and a vasectomy on the other. Another dog had a normal vasectomy. They recovered quickly and I didn't see a change in their behavior. I am not sure what exactly you want to know.


----------



## SpringGSD (Mar 24, 2021)

wolfy dog said:


> I had a GSD with a retained testicle that was removed and a vasectomy on the other. Another dog had a normal vasectomy. They recovered quickly and I didn't see a change in their behavior. I am not sure what exactly you want to know.


Thats super helpful! I was just curious about if most vets will do it, hows the recovery, and how to know for certain if it worked. Is there a particular age they recommend to do it?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

If you are responsible you may not have him undergo this surgery. My dog needed the removal of the retained one and was not to sire any pups. The other was a shelter dog and a vasectomy was a compromise over neutering. I personally don't want to neuter if it isn't needed medically or contract wise


----------



## SpringGSD (Mar 24, 2021)

wolfy dog said:


> I personally don't want to neuter if it isn't needed medically or contract wise


I feel the same, which is why I am leaning towards a vasectomy, though I’m still hesitant about any surgery at all. Rather than do a full neuter that takes hormones and can lead to physical/personality changes, I’d prefer to sterilize him for my peace of mind and to be 100% sure he’ll never sire any litters.


----------



## SpringGSD (Mar 24, 2021)

Another potential pro to a vasectomy surgery would be stomach tacking. From what I’ve read, if the dog is already under anesthesia the vets may also offer to tack the stomach to prevent bloat. One thread say they could do it laparoscopically as well. Has anyone had this done with a speuter/vasectomy?


----------



## Sabre's Mom (Jul 27, 2018)

SpringGSD said:


> One thread say they could do it laparoscopically as well. Has anyone had this done with a speuter/vasectomy?


I had a laparoscopic spay/pexy done. 3 small incisions. Hardest part was trying to keep my girl calm after surgery. When I called to check on her, they told me to come pick her up. Even trazadone didn't seem to do much.


----------



## SpringGSD (Mar 24, 2021)

I don’t think he has another vet appointment for a few months, but I’ll be a lot them about it then and see what surgeons do what. Thank you all for this info it was super helpful! I’ll keep researching as well and if I find anything interesting I’ll add it here...


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Tramadol will knock them out for a few days. Can you find a vet who will do one? Mine will not.


----------

